
Show HN: A digital platform to connect future home buyers and sellers together - stdsdl19
https://homematchx.com
======
stdsdl19
Hey guys I recently launched Homematchx.com as an interactive way to connect
future home and buyers at similar stages of the real estate process. Unlike
other real estate listing platforms that shows move-in ready homes in less
than 30 days, Homematchx list future homes and buyers at various stages of the
real estate process to empower users to find the right match to close when
they’re ready. Everyone has a plan and a price! Why wait until you're 30 days
from buying or selling when you can find the perfect match to extend the
closing date at your convenience.

I wrote on YC here
[https://www.startupschool.org/posts/32092](https://www.startupschool.org/posts/32092)

Your feedback is much appreciated.

Thank you

Stephen L.

